# Minwax stain: Latex vs Oil



## ExcelsiorProPainting (May 22, 2009)

I have two questions really.

*Here's the situation.* I have a customer that has moved into a 4 month old home. He has waited 4 months to decide what to stain the exterior doors (both sides) with. During that time, some mildew has started to grow on the wood. It's in the south, North Carolina. Normally I remove mildew with clorox.

Question 1: Would it be safe to use clorox on unpainted/unstained wood or would it change the coloration and therefore affect the outcome of the stain? If so, what would be the best way to remove the mildew. 
Note: He wants the doors stained with Minwax Special Walnut #224

Question 2: I am looking for experience with using latex stains from Minwax. Which would be better and provide a longer finish, a latex or an oil based stain?

Benefits vs drawbacks?

Thanks for all your input and recommendations.


----------



## painterman (Jun 2, 2007)

Minwax latex stain is a real pain to use. Dries very fast not very forgiving. I would stick with an oil stain. Bleach will change the colour of the wood. Try Krud Cutter for cleaning.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

I would recommend a sodium percarbonate cleaner for the wood. apply with pump up sprayer and manulally agitate with a brush and rinse with a garden hose. Krud Kutter will leave the pH too alkaline and that will affect the bonding of the oil. Bleach will leave the wood an unnatural white and can also affect absorption of a stain leaving it blotchy.


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

ExcelsiorProPainting said:


> I have two questions really.
> 
> *Here's the situation.* I have a customer that has moved into a 4 month old home. He has waited 4 months to decide what to stain the exterior doors (both sides) with. During that time, some mildew has started to grow on the wood. It's in the south, North Carolina. Normally I remove mildew with clorox.
> 
> ...


Well if it is bare wood why not just sand the doors down until there is no more damage?

I used the minwax brazillian rosewood stain about 2 months ago.. it was amazing... the dry time is a little quicker but if you know what you are doing go for it. Test a practice piece of wood first. Unlike oil finishes, this will not yellow on you. good luck.


----------

